
Ask HN: What are you continually forgetting? - NiloCK
Once every two months or so I need to look up or test in a console window whether javascript&#x27;s Array.slice() method mutates the original array<i>.<p>Partly because I only occasionally program these days and partly because I&#x27;m not too bright, the same pattern repeats itself with a large amount of similar technical information - cmd line options, emmit expansions, etc.<p>Are others conscious of the same pain?<p>What specific regularly-referenced information is stubbornly stuck on the tip of your tongue?<p>(disclaimer: I&#x27;m working on a tool to address this.)<p></i>: it does not
======
Hackbraten
Whether _surname_ means first name or last name.

Whether it’s `Console.log` or `console.log`.

Whether `mov r1, r2` overwrites r1 or r2.

